# Insulation foam and epoxy question



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes on the blue stuff, but it isn't quality foam to use for core.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Got it. Just playing around. with some basalt cloth. Will be using CC for my build. 

Thx!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

You can do some cool stuff with Blue foam and Epoxy. Make your shape, layup cloth and epoxy. When your epoxy is dry, melt the blue foam out with acetone. Easy one off fiberglass parts.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I didn’t even think of acetone to dissolve it out.
Here are some gunnel rod holders I am in the process of making now out of these materials.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

BrownDog said:


> I didn’t even think of acetone to dissolve it out.
> Here are some gunnel rod holders I am in the process of making now out of these materials.
> 
> View attachment 99422


For that project I would think the foam is better off left in place. Nice work!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Not to hijack but would the blue stuff be adequate to use as a deck board glassed over? I am in the process of gathering materials for a small skiff build and am wanting to shave a few pounds w/o shaving too much from my account.



Michael


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SeaDrifter said:


> Not to hijack but would the blue stuff be adequate to use as a deck board glassed over? I am in the process of gathering materials for a small skiff build and am wanting to shave a few pounds w/o shaving too much from my account.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


I wouldnt use it to build a deck. Just use plywood and epoxy resin at that point


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I used extruded pink styrofoam for flotation. It just hangs there. It gets along fine with epoxy. As stated, the slightest hint of acetone dissolves it. 

...BUT IT IS NOT STRUCTURAL!!!!!!!!!

If you can crumble something with your fingers, it will crumble and tear due to the torsion between the inner and outer FG skins. You can’t expect it to act act a core that brings anything to the party, so no styrofoam hulls, decks and bulkheads. Non-structural pieces like rod holders should be fine.

Nate


----------

